# going out of town



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i am going out of town either today or tomorrow. i figure i will feed my betta, then do a full water change, then leave. i think he will be fine since he has a filter and he wont be fed for a couple days. he doesnt need to eat every day i was told and if the water is clean and has no food to dirty it and the filter is going he should be fine for just two or three days right? i am coming back on monday so i will either be gone for two days without him being fed or having his usual 10% water change or one day if i leave tomorrow. i will do the ten to twenty percent as soon as i get home. i just wanted to make sure that this is okay.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

it should be fine. most fish do not NEED to be fed every day. as long as its less than a week i believe it will be fine.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

your betta will be fine!


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

okay good i am glad to hear that


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've left for 11 days with no problems.

RC


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

yes. unless you have fry there is no problem leaving most fish for a while.


RC


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

well i am gone. i put my six year old brother on official babysitting duty. he really wanted to and as i dont trust him to feed as he may overfeed, i just told him to check on him everyday to make sure he isn't "belly up" as my brother says. he was so excited about it i told him i would pay him a quarter. he is to call me if there is something wrong. so at least i will know if he dies. but he should be fine i am sure. my bro just really wanted to look after him while i am gone. it's cute. he wants me to buy him a betta but i am not sure if he would take care of it right which would be okay because i would do it. but my parents dont want me to get him one.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, he's a little young...he might end up trying to do a waterchange and kill the poor fishy. As long as you told him only to watch the fish, it should be fine. And like everyone else said, they can go ages without food, although I'm amazed at 11 days. But RC knows his betta business very well.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I was at a pet store today and there were soooo many shelves filled with bettas in cups, and on the containers it had directions for them and one was "feed once every 1-2 weeks."


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

sheesh, that's probably what they do, can't afford to give their stock a healthy diet. Anyway, they're stupid, if they wanted to make money on their fishfood then they should say feed more often. Some brands of fish food say feed your fish for 10 minutes three times a day! I say aaaammmmmooooooonnnnniiiiiaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------

